# Choral Workshop on Lake Garda (Italy) 2019



## MRF Music Festivals (Mar 17, 2015)

*17 - 20 October 2019 *

*Choral Workshop in in Riva del Garda (Italy)*
_International Oratorio Choir_

_W. A. Mozart - Coronation Mass, KV 317_

*Who can take part in the project?*
- groups of at least 10 persons

*What are the terms and conditions for singers?*
- own choral scores (published by Breitkopf & Härtel)
- some rough knowledge of the piece (e.g. having worked through it yourself or indeed having performed it on a previous occasion)
- commitment to attend all the rehearsals throughout the project phase

further information:
*https://www.choral-workshops.com/choral-workshop-mozart-coronation-mass/*


----------

